# Beckhoff - Eigensichere Klemmen -- BLAU



## Markus (20 Juni 2007)

hallo,

bin ich blind oder hat beckhoff wirklich keine eigensicheren klemmen?

ich meine busklemmen


danke
markus


----------



## zotos (20 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> bin ich blind oder hat beckhoff wirklich keine eigensicheren klemmen?
> 
> ...




Ich habe noch keine gesehen (auch bis eben noch nie danach gesucht).

Aber Wago hat welche
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/750/ger_dat/d043500d.pdf


----------



## Markus (20 Juni 2007)

ich weis das wago welche hat, aber das beckhoff keine hat kotzt mich regelrecht an...
haben uns für beckhoff entschieden und schon viele klemmen verbaut und dann sowas...

jetzt kann ich dank der unfähigkeit von beckhoff so einen schwulen trennschaltverstärker einbauen - DANKE! :twisted:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo Markus,

was ist mit der schwulen KL1352 (Namur)?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

ACHTUNG!!!
Namur ist nicht gleich Eigensicher!
Ex-Zonen beachten!

Bin da mal böse mit Siemens ET200S Klemmen (Namur)
auf die schnauze gefallen, als dem Tüv-Prüfer aufgefallen
ist, dass die nur eine zulassung für signale aus zone 2 haben.
Die Sensoren waren in Zone 1.:twisted: (ca. 250 Stück! )
(War auch so mit siemens abgeklärt worden,
aber halt leider nur Telefonisch:sw8: :sm6: )

Gruß
Timo


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> jetzt kann ich dank der unfähigkeit von beckhoff so einen schwulen trennschaltverstärker einbauen - DANKE! :twisted:


Beckhoff's Domäne ist der Maschinenbau. Scheinbar hat noch keiner der Kunden nach eigensicheren Klemmen gefragt (findet man ja überwiegend in der Prozesstechnik).
Ruf doch mal an und beschwer dich


----------



## TCBlaster (25 Juni 2007)

*Blaue Klemmen*

Die Klemmen von WAGO sind, wie vieles nicht von WAGO.
Sondern werden von BARTEC gebaut. Da in all diese Klemmen nach wie vor der Beckhoff K-Bus verwendet wird, werden diese auch an Beckhoff Kopplern funktionieren. Beckhoff stellt als Erfinder des Systems Klemmensystems dieses seit 14 Jahren her. WAGO macht seit 2-3 Jahren die Elektronik und die 17ten Digital Klemmen selbst. Bis dahin war überall Beckhoff auf den Platinen. Nur das Beckhoff komplett Lösungen anbietet und mangels eine EX Lösung auch keine dazugehörigen Klemmen hat. Nimm Bartec und gut !

Gruß vom schwulen Beckhoff


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2007)

danke für den tip mit bartec - leider geht bei dem verein nach 5 keiner mehr an´s telefon, naja morgen bekommen sie noch ne chance...

beckhoff hat mir erklärt das es theoretisch mit den klemmen von wago gehe müsste, und mann sicherte mir mündlich zu das es, falls der versuch mit der wago klemme funktioniert, auch "für immer" geht.
schrifftlich gibts mir natürlich keiner.

bei baretec finde ich klemmen, aber keine koppler - also müssen die von wem anders sein? kann aber dazu nix finden.
mal gespannt was die mir morgen erzählen...


----------



## TCBlaster (25 Juni 2007)

*Bartec - Wago -beckhoff*

prima, gib Bescheid wenn es klar wird.
Aber die BARTEC Klemmen von WAGO gehen auch.
Koppler für welchen Feldbus ? Welche Steuerung?


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2007)

profibus-dp und s7 300

bk3150


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2007)

ok, bartec und wago haben die geschichte zusammen entwickelt...

bartec sagt seutlich "nur wago!"

also kaufe ich eben so ein mistteil von wago und probiers bei den unfähigen von beckhoff aus... schöne scheisse! "...alles aus einer hand... blablabla... hätte ich gleich wago genommen..." :twisted:


----------



## TCBlaster (4 Juli 2007)

mach das... Aber schimpf nicht auf Beckhoff, nur weil DU an einer Stelle etwas nicht findest. EX Komponeten sind eine Nische. 
Für Beckhoff als Anbieter von Hochleistungs SPS auf IPC Basis ist der EX Markt nicht so interessant. Alles aus einer Hand würde für Dich bedeuten... Siemens. Beckhoff nimst Du nur weil die E/As günstiger sind, gell.
Gib Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2007)

TCBlaster schrieb:


> Alles aus einer Hand würde für Dich bedeuten... Siemens.


 
jepp und es gibt für mich was diese sache angeht nix besseres!



> Beckhoff nimst Du nur weil die E/As günstiger sind, gell.


 
einen dreck sind die!
ich verwende von beckhoff fast nur völlig überteuerte zähler und analogkomponenten...

kleines beispiel aus aktuellem anlass:

Siemens FM350-2 8-Kanal Zählbaugruppe --> Liste 843,00€

Beckhoff KL5111 8 Stück und ein BK3150 --> Liste 1338,72

Das der Rabat von Beckhoff gegen den Standartrabatt den bei Siemen sogar meine Oma bekommt geradezu lächerlich ist kommt noch dazu...

Mit Anlalogwerten verhält es sich genau so.
Bei den Digitalbaugruppen ist der unterschied nich groß.

Für ET200S ist es leider zu spät da wir uns zu beginn in unserer euphorie für Beckhoff entschieden haben...  




> Gib Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat.


Hat sich erledigt, ich mache einen schwulen Trennschaltverstärker rein, der ist billiger wie die Klemme und ich bin mir sicher das es geht...


Aber das Beckhoff billige E/A hat ist ein absolutes Märchen das sich bei genauerem Vergleich in einen finaziellen Alptraum wandelt...
Man muss natürlich faiererweise sagen das die Produkte und der Support von beckhoff Qualitativ einfach super sind.

Dezentral ist schön, und spart an anderen Stellen insbesondere bei der Montage Geld. Das Weiß Bechkoff, und die VK-Preise sind so kalkuliert das das Beckhoff Produkte bei einer 1:1 gegenüberstellung mindestens gleich teuer sind.
Aber man darf sich mit Siemens nicht am Listenpreis messen, jeder kennt sie, und keiner versteht sie - die kranke Rabattpolitik aus Nürnberg...

Sorry, aber das Thema hat mir mächtig aufgestossen, habe erst letztens für ein paar "Zigarettenschachteln" "Beckhoff" gute 3000 Bohnen hingelegt...


----------



## TCBlaster (4 Juli 2007)

*Kl5111*

Warum hast Du nicht die Zweikanal : KL5151 genommen. Kostet das gleiche und hat zwei Zähler?


----------



## Markus (4 Juli 2007)

TCBlaster schrieb:


> Warum hast Du nicht die Zweikanal : KL5151 genommen. Kostet das gleiche und hat zwei Zähler?


 
hat eben nur eine spur vom geber drauf, hätte ich in dem fall verkraften können. wobei ich darauf bestehe das alle adern von einem kabel irgendwo aufgelegt werden, und bei der 2 kanaligen gibts dann wieder murks...
bzw. die siemens karte aus obigem vergleich hat auch zwei spuren pro kanal...

kaufe auch bei den analogklemmen meist (zähneknirschend) die gleichteure 2 kanal statt der 4 kanal, weil ich dann wieder eine zusätzliche murkserei wegen der sensorversorgung in die kiste basteln muss...
ist eben schön wenn das ganze kabel an ein und derselben klemme angeschlossen werden kann.
(bin mir sicher das beckhoff das auch weiß, und deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es nur der mehraufwand bei der internen hardware ist der den effektiv doppelten preis rechtfertigt... aber um das zu verstehen muss man eher einen doktor im bereich marketing und bwl haben. der techniker ders "schön" machen will leidet dann halt drunter und kauft trotzdem - siehe mich  )


aber seis drum eurer kram ist wirklich super!
und was viele nicht wissen - und besonders patrioten wie mich erfreut - alles made in germany! sogar ihre mainboards löten die jungs von beckhoff inzwischen selbst zusammen!

nur die geschichte mit dem billiger ist definitiv gelogen!
(anders gesagt ihr habt ja keine ahnung was ich bei siemens bezahl...  )

und wenn sich einer von euren überbezahlten produktmanagern mal mit einem onkel von bartec oder einem ähnlichen verein zu ner tasse kaffee treffen würde dann wäre das auch nicht schlecht...
es würde ja schon reichen wenn jemand einen trennschaltverstärker bauen würde der die selbe bauform wie eure klemmen hat und die powerkontakte durchschiebt. dann liesse der sich einfach und sauber ins system integrieren. man müsst eben oben ein paar brücken zur ai-klemme stecken.
der entwicklungstechnische aufwand würde sich bestenfalls auf eine spritzgussform reduzieren...

ps
ich kenne einen namhaften hersteller von lackieranlagen der wago einsetzt und viel sensorik in der zone hat. dort wird auch was die sps angeht hin und wieder über beckhoff geredet bzw. es wurden auch schon versuchsanlagen gebaut.
wenn die checken das ihr nicht alles habt was sie bisher von wago kriegen, dann werden die richtig böse...


----------



## TCBlaster (5 Juli 2007)

"Es ist weit besser, große Dinge zu wagen, ruhmreiche Triumphe zu erringen, auch wenn es manchmal bedeutet, Niederlagen einzustecken, *als sich zu den Krämerseelen zu gesellen, die weder große Freude noch großen Schmerz empfinden, weil sie im grauen Zwielicht leben, das weder Sieg noch Niederlage kennt.*" Theodore Roosevelt - President of the United States (1901-1909)"

Ich klinke mich aus Deiner Welt wieder aus. Ist mir zu sehr im alten Jahrtausend verwachsen. AWL, S7, Profibus und 3/4-Draht Technik über etc... die Welt dreht sich halt weiter, ob mit oder ohne Dir. Ob mit oder ohne uns  Wie Du natürlich richtig erkannt erkannt hast, bin ich von Beckhoff. Wir kennen die Preispolitik der alten Welt. Glaube mir DU zahlst wegen der alten Welt mehr. Es ist einfach einen fett kalkulierten Artikel stark nachzulassen. Neue innovative Technik, kann sich in Preis/Leistung nur auswirken, wenn man sie verwendet. Warum soll Dir ein Beckhoff Vertriebler mehr Rabatt einräumen, wenn Du sowieso nichts von Ihm willst. (Und keinen Umsatz machst) Vergleich einmal die gesamte Lösung. TWinCAT Steuerung (CX9001/CX1010/CX1020 etc.) mir RT-Ethernet und aktuelle Technik ... 
Wir gehen nicht über Preis in den Markt, sondern über Technology.
Schönen Gruß und viel Erfolg. ciao


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Juli 2007)

Jetzt fangt nicht an euch gegenseitig anzupöbeln :???:

Anscheinend, Markus, hat noch kaum ein Kunde die EX-Klemmen von Beckhoff gefordert. Daher werden sie scheinbar auch nicht angeboten.
Des weiteren kann man nie allen Wünschen gerecht werden. Die Produkte werden so gebaut, weil die (Mehrzahl der) Interessenten es wohl so haben möchten, bzw. gegen die vorgegebene Ausführung nichts einzuwenden haben.
Beckhoffs Kerngeschäft scheint nunmal nicht der Klemmenverkauf, sondern das Angebot ganzer "Lösungen" zu sein. Hautpsächlich für den Maschinenbau, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Diese Kunden bekommen dann bestimmt auch ordentliche Rabatte. Wer nur ein Paar Klemmen kauft, kann keine großen Rabatte erwarten.

Kann es sein, dass das große Angebot an Busklemmen auch dazu verleitet, mal eher zu "meckern", wenn's eine bestimmte Klemme mal nicht gibt


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Jetzt fangt nicht an euch gegenseitig anzupöbeln :???:
> ...



Also ich bin entsetzt. Ich habe selbst viel Kundenkontakt aber so schnell wurde ich noch zu keinem Kunden so frech. Kaum werden die Firmen größer schob bekommen sie Starallüren ;o(

Schade eigentlich hatte ich mir erhofft mal von einem Vertreter von Beckhoff hier im Forum mal ein paar Informationen zu bekommen. Andere Firmen *blick zu den Jungs von Deltalogic* die leisten hier Support auch wenn die Fragen mal etwas unangenehmer gestellt werden.


----------



## Markus (5 Juli 2007)

TCBlaster schrieb:


> Wie Du natürlich richtig erkannt erkannt hast, bin ich von Beckhoff.


 
das hast du oben selber gesagt



> ...der alten Welt....


abwarten... die sind im letzten jahr auch aufgewacht...



> Vergleich einmal die gesamte Lösung. TWinCAT Steuerung (CX9001/CX1010/CX1020 etc.) mir RT-Ethernet und aktuelle Technik ...


 
jepp aber es geht eben nicht überall so einfach.
man muss sich was die akzeptanz angeht langsam vortasten.
und akzeptanz für die e/a ist leichter zu bekommen als für das komplette system. man muss sich da langsam rein arbeiten.
also macht einem lieferanten der das system das hinter beckhoff steht verstanden hat (ja ich war auch schon auf einer schulung bei codesys) und es geil findet blos keinen vorwurf weil er derzeit nur eure klemmen kauft. weil im prinzip er es ist der um die akzeptanz dieses systemes kämpft damit ihr eure kacke verkaufen könnt!


anfang 2007 hätte es fast ein projekt mit beckhoff gegeben, scheiterte aber dann an den zu kleinen umrichtern. (nein ich will keinen anderen! entweder alles aus einer hand oder nicht - bata!)
ich habe durchaus sehr großes interesse und bin mir der leistungsfähigkeit bewusst. aber derzeit bin ich eben nur ein doofer klemmenkäufer mit ein paar popeligen 10k umsatz...


----------



## TCBlaster (5 Juli 2007)

Ihr habt Recht, bitte um Entschuldigung, wenn ich das Niveau verlassen habe.
Nur muß ich zu meiner Verteidigung anführen, dass ich Bemerkung wie: 
..."probiers bei den *unfähigen von beckhoff* aus... schöne scheisse!" 
...persönlich nehme. Als echter Beckhoff FAN darf ich das  
Ich weiß, mit welchem Engagement bei uns gearbeitet wird.
Ich sehe in meinen Ausführungen keine Ausfall im Ton. Frech Ja. OK Entschuldigung. 
Ich bin privat im Forum, die Technik macht mir Spaß.
Ich finde ein Adminstrator, eines *unabhängigen* Forums sollte seine Artikel auch etwas professioneller formulieren.

Aber nichts für ungut, wir sind Techniker und keine Politiker.
Gern helf ich und gebe Auskunft, wenn einer Fragen zum Thema Beckhoff hat. (ich dachte die Tendenz wäre ersichtlich  )

Alles wird gut.


----------



## Markus (5 Juli 2007)

TCBlaster schrieb:


> Nur muß ich zu meiner Verteidigung anführen, dass ich Bemerkung wie:
> ..."probiers bei den *unfähigen von beckhoff* aus... schöne scheisse!"
> ...persönlich nehme. Als echter Beckhoff FAN darf ich das


darfst du nicht nur - sollst du auch  




> Ich sehe in meinen Ausführungen keine Ausfall im Ton. Frech Ja. OK Entschuldigung.


ich habe kein problem damit, mir macht eine "lockere" unterhaltung mehr freude...




> Ich finde ein Adminstrator, eines *unabhängigen* Forums sollte seine Artikel auch etwas professioneller formulieren.


 
*gäähhn*
das muss ich mir ständig von irgendwelchen leuten anhören...
aber leider gottes bin ich aus fleisch und blut und habe ebenso eine eigene meinung wie allen anderen hier.
wobei ich das eigentlich ganz gut kompensiere indem ich meine meinung alle 14 tage ändere - das kommt einer unparteiischen haltung effektiv gesehen schon sehr nahe...  




> Aber nichts für ungut, wir sind Techniker und keine Politiker.
> Gern helf ich und gebe Auskunft, wenn einer Fragen zum Thema Beckhoff hat. (ich dachte die Tendenz wäre ersichtlich  )


 
danke


----------



## Ralle (5 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> *gäähhn*
> das muss ich mir ständig von irgendwelchen leuten anhören...
> aber leider gottes bin ich aus fleisch und blut und habe ebenso eine eigene meinung wie allen anderen hier.



Ich dachte immer Markus ist ein BOT !


----------



## Markus (5 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer Markus ist ein BOT !


 
komm du zum nächsten forumstreffen - dann zeig ich dir was ein BOT ist...


----------



## zotos (5 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> *gäähhn*
> das muss ich mir ständig von irgendwelchen leuten anhören...
> aber leider gottes bin ich aus fleisch und blut und habe ebenso eine eigene meinung wie allen anderen hier.
> ...



Ja Diplomatie ist nicht gerade eine Stärke von Markus. Wenn er überhaupt eine Stärke hat (?) ist es wohl die offene (manchmal etwas zu konfrontierende) Art.

Solange wir ihn ständig daran erinnern kann er sich auch zeitweise benehmen.


----------



## TCBlaster (5 Juli 2007)

cool... relaxed. so sehe ich das auch.
Frieden sei mit Euch.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus,



Markus schrieb:


> ...Mit Anlalogwerten verhält es sich genau so...


Ich hatte mal zwecks eines Angebotes einen Siemens/Beckhoff Preisvergleich gemacht (dig. u. anal. Standard E/A). Mit den achtkanaligen Beckhoffklemmen waren die Preisunterschiede ganz enorm.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (6 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> Ich hatte mal zwecks eines Angebotes einen Siemens/Beckhoff Preisvergleich gemacht (dig. u. anal. Standard E/A). Mit den achtkanaligen Beckhoffklemmen waren die Preisunterschiede ganz enorm.
> 
> ...


 



Markus schrieb:


> ...wobei ich darauf bestehe das alle adern von einem kabel irgendwo aufgelegt werden,...
> 
> kaufe auch bei den analogklemmen meist (zähneknirschend) die gleichteure 2 kanal statt der 4 kanal, weil ich dann wieder eine zusätzliche murkserei wegen der sensorversorgung in die kiste basteln muss...


 


Markus schrieb:


> (anders gesagt ihr habt ja keine ahnung was ich bei siemens bezahl...  )


 


Markus schrieb:


> Dezentral ist schön, und spart an anderen Stellen insbesondere bei der Montage Geld. Das Weiß Bechkoff, und die VK-Preise sind so kalkuliert das das Beckhoff Produkte bei einer 1:1 gegenüberstellung mindestens gleich teuer sind.


 
...hehe [ quote ] ist schon cool...


----------

